
Stop Treating Consumers Like Idiots - geoffweg
https://medium.com/@geoffreyweg/stop-treating-consumers-like-idiots-e9595d3ca9bc#.mcouaikcd
======
Pica_soO
But they are. They even vote for less protection, if you spin a carefully
crafted tale.

------
Rannath
Consumers ARE idiots.

------
ahoy
4 or 5 years ago, JC Penny (a retail clothing chain in the US) tried a pricing
experiment. Round numbers ($20 instead of $19.99) and no bullshit sales.
Things were priced as marked. It was wonderful and made the experience of
shopping for clothes much more enjoyable because it didn't feel like the
retailer was trying to fuck with me.

It was a total failure financially. It turns out too many people love to
"feel" like they're saving 30%.

~~~
rjohnk
If I remember right Ron Johnson was brought in as CEO for JC Penny (former
Apple Retail chief).

He brought in that pricing experiment. He was canned when it didn't work out.

